# Adorama is hosting a Canon EOS R5 C Live Panel Review today at 3 PM EST



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 20, 2022)

> Adorama will be hosting a live event via Facebook to talk about the Canon EOS R5 C. You do not need a Facebook account to watch the event.
> 
> THURSDAY, JANUARY 20, 2022 AT 3 PM EST
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## John Wilde (Jan 20, 2022)

ICYMI, Gordon Laing has "Canon EOS *R5C:* *HANDS-ON* review vs R5" on youtube.
​


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jan 21, 2022)

Alternatively, CineD got a change to interview Canon about the R5C:


----------

